# Resuscitating a Ranger Ghost 169



## Saltybouy (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm knee deep in the process of completely rebuilding my Ranger Ghost. The fuel tank is out, jackplate is being replaced, console reworked, and all new wiring. Yes, I'm jumping way ahead of my build, but I'm at a loss on how to deal with replacing the existing push pole holders. The front hook is not fly line friendly. I really like to V Marine push pole holders, but again I'm a bit stumped at the moment. The curved edge is tricky to say the least. Any thoughts?

Thank you...


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Not trying to hi-jack the thread, I am looking for push-pole holders. Are you getting rid of those? Do you have three of them?

Thanks


----------

